# Somebody's face mask on my front sidewalk



## debodun (Jun 7, 2020)

I saw it when I was mowing today. What should I do about it?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> I saw it when I was mowing today. What should I do about it?


It's just another form of trash.

I would scoop it up and put it in the trash before a kid picked it up and started to play with it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 7, 2020)

I have to go to the bathroom. What should I do about it?


----------



## Judycat (Jun 7, 2020)

There was a dead robin lying on the road in front of my house for a couple days. I finally picked it up yesterday and buried it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 7, 2020)

Leave it there maybe a large spider can use it as a raincoat.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2020)

Judycat said:


> There was a dead robin lying on the road in front of my house for a couple days. I finally picked it up yesterday and buried it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 7, 2020)

*With gloves on, just pick it up and trash it. I have seen masks and gloves all over. People are idiots.  Not you deb..the people who think it is OK to just dump them. When I wear the paper one out, I bring it home with me, and dump it in my outdoor trash bin when I come home. But I am less careless than many.*


----------



## Keesha (Jun 7, 2020)

It could have blown out someone’s car window. Many people leave them hanging off their mirror or placed on the dash. It might not have been  deliberate


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 7, 2020)

Dispose of it but use gloves don't touch it. Wash hands after. It could have fell out of someone's pocket or just tossed by a slob. A friend of mine works at Dollar General and she sent me pics of their parking lot. Shameful. Gloves and masks everywhere.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 7, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Dispose of it but use gloves don't touch it. Wash hands after. It could have fell out of someone's pocket or just tossed by a slob. A friend of mine works at Dollar General and she sent me pics of their parking lot. Shameful. Gloves and masks everywhere.


 Thanks for a legitimate response, Becky.  I would also personally drop it inside a plastic bag and seal it, just to protect the folks picking up the trash.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Deb if it's still there it could be contaminated. You don't want someone getting into that. You got anything you can grab it with that can be sanitized? I'd do that and slip into a baggie and toss it in your trash bin.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Dispose of it but use gloves don't touch it. Wash hands after. It could have fell out of someone's pocket or just tossed by a slob. A friend of mine works at Dollar General and she sent me pics of their parking lot. Shameful. Gloves and masks everywhere.


At work people open doors with a wad of paper towels they dried their hands with and "*accidentally*" drop it on the floor in the hall. It's like seriously?


----------



## Knight (Jun 7, 2020)

Call 311 and report it, if 311 is a non emergency line where you live. Explain that there is a mask on your front sidewalk that needs to be removed by sanitation people. I'm sure with the concern for the spread of the virus they will rush right over with full contamination gear on and a bio hazard container to put the mask in. 

Or you could do like most would do if really concerned, put gloves on, pick it up and put it in a seal-able plastic bag.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 7, 2020)

Have no fear Deb. You could pick it up with your fingers and dispose of it in the trash bin as long as you wash your hands thoroughly afterwards. Just don't touch your face before washing.

If you can't bring yourself to do this, use the kitchen tongs.  Wipe them over with bleach and then give them a good wash in hot soapy water.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

That's what I had told her too Warrigal.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 7, 2020)

Or put an inside out plastic bag over your hand, pick it up, turn it right-side out, seal it and throw it in the garbage can.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Like they do with the dead critters they pick up.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 7, 2020)

Or dog poo.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It could have blown out someone’s car window. Many people leave them hanging off their mirror or placed on the dash. It might not have been  deliberate


But that doesn't make a good story!!


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 7, 2020)

If you are really scared, Bring out your bleach jug & slop bleach all over it. Let it set awhile. Then Pick it up with your grabber tongs & put into a plastic bag, seal with a twistie, & put it in trash. Clean the end  of your grabber that touched it with bleach.
BUT:: try not to panic at things. It could be hard on your immune system. Strength flourishes in calmness.


----------



## win231 (Jun 8, 2020)

KILL IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 8, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> But that doesn't make a good story!!


Ok then. It’s probably from those people next door.  They set it there purposely to see what she’d do. What township people she’d call inquiring about it and how many others she’d inform about the ‘mysterious  mask’ that was meticulously placed on her lawn.

Will it be Social services, the police, paramedics or the garbage service people. Of course informing the local news station might be necessary. That way she could expose those risqué fire hooligans next door.

Maybe she could get a burning twig to land on that garbage pile next door along the fence line and kill two birds with one stone. She could blame those wretched party throwers as well as garbage guy next door


all while calling the fire department and local news station to get a story written about her horrible living conditions.

A crew of workers will most likely come out and clean up  all the mess as well as some good looking hero who will retrieve the mysterious face mask from her lawn.


Now there’s a story!!!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 8, 2020)

Any story with Chris Hemsworth in it is a good story provided you turn the sound off.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 8, 2020)

But then we wouldn’t hear his sexy Australian accent.


----------



## jujube (Jun 8, 2020)

When you guys are finished with him, send him over to my house for a few chores.  I'll be waiting with a towel to wipe off the sweat from his brow (his _and_ mine).  Hmmm, maybe he'd like to take a shower...…...


----------



## win231 (Jun 8, 2020)

When I found a mask on my front lawn, I called this guy & he arrived very quickly:


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jun 8, 2020)

Maybe it was my mask which I removed after leaving church.  Got home and couldn't find it in my truck.  I must have dropped it -- inadvertently, of course, -- in the church parking lot.  My bad.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 8, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Maybe it was my mask which I removed after leaving church.  Got home and couldn't find it in my truck.  I must have dropped it -- inadvertently, of course, -- in the church parking lot.  My bad.


Ok! But how did it get from the church parking lot to deboduns front lawn. ( key in spooky haunting music )


----------



## Keesha (Jun 8, 2020)

jujube said:


> When you guys are finished with him, send him over to my house for a few chores.  I'll be waiting with a towel to wipe off the sweat from his brow (his _and_ mine).  Hmmm, maybe he'd like to take a shower...…...


Who says we’ll be finished with him? And what’s with this ‘we’ thing.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Or put an inside out plastic bag over your hand, pick it up, turn it right-side out, seal it and throw it in the garbage can.



That is what I would do. 

And then, hope no others appear.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jun 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Ok! But how did it get from the church parking lot to deboduns front lawn. ( key in spooky haunting music )



One of Lucifer's Fallen Angels flew it there just to torment poor ol' debodun.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 8, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> One of Lucifer's Fallen Angels flew it there just to torment poor ol' debodun.


Torment.  
I see. She’s just a victim of the devil.


----------



## win231 (Jun 8, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Maybe it was my mask which I removed after leaving church.  Got home and couldn't find it in my truck.  I must have dropped it -- inadvertently, of course, -- in the church parking lot.  My bad.



Littering God's parking lot?  With Him watching?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> What should I do about it?



Did you figure out a solution to _your problem, _RR ?
If not, I think you should start a new thread for that one.



And as for your OP,  Deb, 
if all of the other suggested solutions fail, I would favor this one:



Geezerette said:


> Bring out your bleach jug & slop bleach all over it.



Thanks for the humor, everyone.


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2020)

I went down front this morning to do some weeding along the sidewalk and the mask was gone, but there was an empty cigatette pack in almost the same place.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh no! Now you’ve got that cigarette package to worry about


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2020)

No worries. I scooped it up with a hand trowel and it is in repose on the compost pile.


----------



## rgp (Jun 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> No worries. I scooped it up with a hand trowel and it is in repose on the compost pile.





 Then why in the hell did you make a big deal out of it here ?????


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2020)

Why are you making a big deal about it? 

As as long as I had the garden trowel out, I took the opportunity to flip the neighbor's dog turds back on their property.


----------

